# visa ?s



## falangjim (Jul 8, 2011)

I've read some information about non-immigrant visas on the sticky here and on google searches, but would like some clarification. Is there a way I can stay here three months without having a job? I live here with my new thai wife and child. I came into the country from the UAE in June and last month did a bus trip to Cambodia which gave me an additional 30 days stamped into my passport. Now it's coming due and I need to make a short trip. I'm thinking Vietnam? Are there ways to get 90 days? I don't have a job and I don't want one for now that is. If you can help or know good sites to check, I'd be appreciative.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

the tourist visa thread - see Post #2

will give you 60 days, then extend a further 30 in Thailand at any Immigration office


----------



## falangjim (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

You don't say where you're located?, may impact on which country/embassy is best suited for you
for example:
There are bus companies that advertise in the Bangkok Post offering visa runs to the Cambodian border - you stay in a hotel at eg PoiPet while they take the passports to Phnom Penh for a Tourist Visa - saves on bus fares and your time, but PoiPet is not a very exciting place to spend 2 days.


----------



## falangjim (Jul 8, 2011)

I am in Bangkok. Last month I took a bus for 2000 baht to a Cambodian border town and got a 30 day extension. No frills. Lunch on a moving bus and we came home the same day. I was looking at Air Asia and a round tripper to Saigon is only 2300 Baht. Googled and they have a Thai embassy there, but not sure how "friendly" they are when it comes to these things. Still, a few nights in Saigon might be fun if only for a 30 day re-entry. I'd like to try for the 60 day if possible. Thanks for the advice. Much appreciated.


----------

